# Planning Aruba for October - any and all advice welcomed!



## krmlaw

Planning our first Aruba trip. 

Need any and all reccs. 

Staying at Marriott Surf Club in a 2 bedroom (thanks to a great II trade!)  

Its me, DH and Dbaby, 3 years old. 

We will probably rent a car, unless I hear otherwise? We usually rent cars on the islands when we travel.


----------



## siesta

Im here in Aruba now, posting from Ocean Club but have room at SC too. Im not sure what kind of reccs. your looking for, but if you use the search feature you will find alot of good restaraunt reccs.

I dont think you need a car, cabs are not that bad $10-$12 to most restaraunts, as well as many within walking distance (maybe not with a 3 yr old)

The junior will love the beaches on the west end (palm, eagle, manchebo) there is basically no waves and the water is very shallow. The reason there is no waves (really it reminds me of a big lake) is because the wind blows out towards the water as opposed to towards the beach. So if you look at the motion of the water, it is actually going AWAY from you. Very unique in that regard.


----------



## lvhmbh

Have you gone to www.aruba-bb.com and/or www.aruba.com.  I have been going to Aruba for 16 years and always check these bb's ramping up to my trips!
I would rent a car myself as it is much more convenient, JMHO.  You will see all kinds of answers to all of your questions on those bb's.


----------



## krmlaw

thanks ill check them out!


----------



## JMSH

I would not rent a car for the entire time you are there, if you rent one for a day to see the island that would be all you would need. Not much to see outside of town and the area in which you are staying in. I always dislike renting a car because you than don't have to worry about having a little to much to drink and than driving...cabs are not very expensive. The Hyatt has a very nice Sunday brunch that you should try. Lots of places to eat within walking distance from Surf or Ocean Club.


----------



## ilene13

We have been going to Aruba for two weeks a year for over 25 years.  We do rent a car for the entire time as we like the convenience.  The beach and the lazy river are wonderful.  Make sure you go to the butterfly zoo and Phillips animal park.  Both are perfect for your son.  All of the restaurants are child friendly, we took our sons and now our grandson to all of them.  Just go to dinner a little earlier.  Try Smokey Joe's for casual BBQ, El Gaucho, Madame Janette, Screaming Eagle, Blossoms, chalet Suisse, Carte Blanche (they do not allow children), Yemanja Grill.  If you have any specific questions send me a PM.


----------



## Pappy Mentos

A Toyota Yaris for the week will run about $200. If you price the cab ride to and from the airport and a few trips around the island(especially if you go to Flying Fishbone or Old Man and the Sea to eat on the beach with your feet in the water), you will find a car to be more cost effective. 
For the 3 year old, I would definitely recommend the Baby Beach. It's about a 40 minute ride from the SC, but a great place for a toddler to swim, look for fish, etc. I also heard last year of a petting zoo that opened near the little church on the northern side of the island which might be a good place to go. That might be the Philips Animal park the previous poster mentioned. The butterfly farm is small, but there are a number of unique butterflies inside the closed area that you can walk among. If you go early in the week, I think you can go back in later in the week as many times as you want without paying another admission.
As for places to eat, check out the Aruba bb for recommendations, as there are many good places to eat. Can't really think of any restaurants good for a child, except maybe the Buccaneer which has giant fish tanks, but so-so food.


----------



## ilene13

Pappy Mentos said:


> A Toyota Yaris for the week will run about $200. If you price the cab ride to and from the airport and a few trips around the island(especially if you go to Flying Fishbone or Old Man and the Sea to eat on the beach with your feet in the water), you will find a car to be more cost effective.
> For the 3 year old, I would definitely recommend the Baby Beach. It's about a 40 minute ride from the SC, but a great place for a toddler to swim, look for fish, etc. I also heard last year of a petting zoo that opened near the little church on the northern side of the island which might be a good place to go. That might be the Philips Animal park the previous poster mentioned. The butterfly farm is small, but there are a number of unique butterflies inside the closed area that you can walk among. If you go early in the week, I think you can go back in later in the week as many times as you want without paying another admission.
> As for places to eat, check out the Aruba bb for recommendations, as there are many good places to eat. Can't really think of any restaurants good for a child, except maybe the Buccaneer which has giant fish tanks, but so-so food.



As I said before all of the restaurants have been wonderful to my grandson--he's 4, last time he was in Aruba he was almost 3.  The last time we went to the Buccaneer they had roaches climbing up the wall-don't go!!!!


----------



## m61376

Have a great trip! Don't forget floats for the Lazy River. The SC is ideal with kids. There is even a sandy sitting area poolside so you can have the best of both worlds for little ones, and of course the beach can entertain kids all day.

As for a car- it probably is a wash cabs versus renting; we always rent for convenience. The island is small and easy to get around, and I think it's a lot safer having a car seat for a toddler, so in your case I would definitely recommend renting a car.


----------



## krmlaw

we will most likely rent, as i wont let DS ride around in a cab without car seat, and thats a pain to drag around.

you guys are so helpful!! thanks so much.


----------



## sun&fun

Don't overpack. My first trips to Aruba, I packed too much. I've since learned that most places are informal enough that I can get by with lots of beach wear and a couple pairs of capris, shorts and T shirts. A sweater for air conditioned restaurants.  

One advantage of Surf Club is the washer/dryer in the unit, especially when traveling with youngsters.

Last piece of advice -- plan to have a wonderful time!


----------



## lvhmbh

Don't over pack :rofl:   I always do - have no idea why - I lived at Costa Linda for 7 months and had a whole suitcase of clothes I never wore


----------



## GregT

Does Aruba Ocean Club have any laundry facilities?  I would assume so -- are they located on specific floors?

To the OP -- we'll be at Aruba Ocean Club Sept 30 - Oct 6 -- if we overlap, perhaps we can have an island drink together?  

What's the speciality drink for Aruba?

All the best,

Greg


----------



## siesta

GregT said:


> Does Aruba Ocean Club have any laundry facilities?  I would assume so -- are they located on specific floors?
> 
> To the OP -- we'll be at Aruba Ocean Club Sept 30 - Oct 6 -- if we overlap, perhaps we can have an island drink together?
> 
> What's the speciality drink for Aruba?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Greg


Ocean Club does have laundry facilities on floors. For certain I can tell you floor 3 has them, as thats what floor I was on. They are by the elevators. Surf Club has washer and dryer in the villa.

Balashi is Aruba's local beer, brewed on the island. They also came out with Balashi Chill which comes in a clear bottle. However, I strongly suggest you try Amstel Bright. Its a Dutch Caribbean beer, We dont have it stateside, and it is brewed in Curacao, its the best beer in the dutch caribbean IMO.

They also make a mixed drink called Aruba Riba


----------



## GregT

siesta said:


> Ocean Club does have laundry facilities on floors. For certain I can tell you floor 3 has them, as thats what floor I was on. They are by the elevators. Surf Club has washer and dryer in the villa.
> 
> Balashi is Aruba's local beer, brewed on the island. They also came out with Balashi Chill which comes in a clear bottle. However, I strongly suggest you try Amstel Bright. Its a Dutch Caribbean beer, We dont have it stateside, and it is brewed in Curacao, its the best beer in the dutch caribbean IMO.
> 
> They also make a mixed drink called Aruba Riba



Great suggestions -- thanks very much!


----------



## ilene13

GregT said:


> Does Aruba Ocean Club have any laundry facilities?  I would assume so -- are they located on specific floors?
> 
> To the OP -- we'll be at Aruba Ocean Club Sept 30 - Oct 6 -- if we overlap, perhaps we can have an island drink together?
> 
> What's the speciality drink for Aruba?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Greg



There are laundry facilities on each floor.


----------



## tirakotchi

*WiFi news!*

I found a very affordable way to have WiFi access island wide  with a multiple(5) device HotSpot(for phne, laptop etc) from another company not being Setar. This HotSpot works perfectly Island wide. Contact me and I will give you the information on that. Just like Setar they go by the day, partial week, full week or more. Drop me a line and I will reveal the info  tirakotchi@hotmail.com


----------



## Anne S

Definitely rent a car. It is not that expensive (the Toyota Yaris we rented from Budget was less than $200 for the week), and it gives you much more freedom. And with a young child I would think that you would want the convenience of your own wheels, rather than relying on taxis.


----------



## pegnow1

*Trading points*



lvhmbh said:


> Have you gone to www.aruba-bb.com and/or www.aruba.com.  I have been going to Aruba for 16 years and always check these bb's ramping up to my trips!
> I would rent a car myself as it is much more convenient, JMHO.  You will see all kinds of answers to all of your questions on those bb's.



We just exchanged points from Paradise Village Resorts for La Cabana in Aruba
and were informed that it would be an efficiency room. What can be done about this. We have asked them for a different room but have not heard back.


----------



## lvhmbh

I have no idea re points, etc.  Sorry I can't be of help.


----------



## dougpetro

*Best info on Aruba anywhere*

Check out the link below.  This guy was born and raised in Aruba.  Life has apparently taken him away from Aruba but he still vacations there.  This is a very in depth reference guide to the island.  Check it out before your leave.  Eateries, site seeing, shopping...  this booklet covers it all.

http://www.arubakid.com/booklet.htm 

We are going to Aruba in 2 weeks.  We have been there 3 times before and this has become our go to island.  We have been to a lot of the other islands and this is our favorite.  Great place to vacation.

Have fun.

Doug


----------



## carolbol

Just came home from two weeks at the Marriott ocean club.  We rented a car for a couple of days for we were going from the airport to a hotel for one night and then checking into the Ocean club and then grocery shopping etc.
Then we didn't need it anymore.
There are many restaurants within walking distance from the surf club and a nice mall across the street.  
Most of the activities will be at the resort and if you want to leave once in a while, i would just take a cab.
The cab rates are regulated by the government and the rates will be changing the in August, 2012.....They were on a three year contract so rates were very reasonable .  However the rates will be going up after August.  You can get the cab rates online.  However, we hardly ever needed transportation.  HOWEVER, with a three year old, I am not sure about how you feel about no car seat in the back of the cab.  Not sure what Aruba regulations are about that.
You will also find alot of informaton on the Marriott forum about the Surf Club.
We loved Aruba and would go back tomorrow!


----------



## channimal

Wife and I were at MSC last week... first time at the Marriott but we've been often to Aruba.

A couple of dining suggestions... 

we tried Bavaria for the first time... not bad.. and actually very good german biers and the food was darn near perfect.  The interior is pretty basic.. no frills.. but good food and fairly cheap.  Bavaria is close to the Marriott.. right out the driveway.. down to the light.. left and then an immediate left into the small plaza.. you'll see Bavaria and a Thai place (both co-owned by the same owners)

Also Sol Mare (again.. right out of driveway down to first traffic light.. make left and approx half mile down the road on right hand side). Phenomenal italian food .. good prices. You have to try the Parmigiana Formaggio ..amazing!


----------



## krmlaw

SO EXCITED! just booked my airfare - $500 per person nonstop - wish it was $400 but at least its nonstop (from boston)!

CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## channimal

that seems to be the going airfare lately.. at least on UA ..   Have fun!!

Wife and I are in the process of buying 3 weeks.. different resorts but consecutive weeks .. we LOVE Aruba 

ENJOY!!


----------



## krmlaw

so excited - plus jetblue has no luggage fees


----------



## channimal

oh.. before i forget.. I wrote an extensive review on Tripadvisor about our first stay at the surf club.  The important part of it (my own words  ) is relative to the beach palapas.  If you are *strictly* a lazy river person disregard.  If you *do* plan on hitting the beach read further:



> Now.. for the beach palapas: there is no way there can be enough of them to make everyone happy... and absolutely no system that is going to make everyone happy.. so therein lies some of the issues you may read about in other reviews. Also, let me caveat my comments with.. thank goodness we were not staying during a truly "high season" as this would absolutely cause grief relative to pool chairs and beach palapas.
> So... when you arrive check your papers/information they give you at checkin (and in the room) carefully as the palapas system is described in one of them... but my wife and I are the types to come off the plane running.. shedding clothes for our bathing suits and hitting the beach. Sometimes we even measure our vacation/trip locations with a "Plane to beach" time  So.. anyway, we were completely ignorant of the process and hit the beach with eyes wide shut
> 
> There is a hut..on the main walkway in the beach area of the Surf Club you should hit FIRST! Talk to the folks there and have them describe the process (Linda and Philip were 2 extremely helpful and nice employees there along with all of them.. oh and the security guy Rudy! nice and funny guy). Basically, when you arrive.. go there and you can reserve a palapas for 2 consecutive days (depending on proximity to beach $10=2nd row/$15=1st row)... then you skip a day and can reserve another 2 (for the same costs). ONLY select palapas are available through that system. Others are released during certain times. at 7am and at 4pm. The trick is there are lines that form to be able to queue up for these. I've heard the queue for the morning has started as early as 5:30am (sorry ain't going to be me  ). I did the afternoon queue .. and some of the more aggressive folks will start queuing up at 2pm. Keep an eye on the bench right in front of the hut (thank goodness it's covered) .. and as soon as you see someone there grab a book, water (or Balashi beer) and go sit there. Make sure to confirm loudly and for everyone to hear what # you are in the queue so as to avoid any confusion and issues later. At about 3:50pm-ish RUdy (or some other employee) will come around and hand out small white numbers to everyone in line representing you # in the queue. And that's it.
> 
> My wife thought I was crazy .. but it was kind of fun.. you get to meet lots of really nice people (and just as crazy as you are for sitting in line  ) from all over.. I met a really nice lady from Virgina and also a lady from NY that is Portuguese (Portugal). Relax, get the palapa you want, meet nice people.. and by the time you've completed that (about 4pm-ish) there is still plenty of beach time for happy hour (which is completely outrageously overpriced 2drinks for $15 .. get a cooler on your first day.. go to the supermarket down the street at the first light on left and buy a case of balashi.. keep cold in fridge.. fill cooler with ice machine on several of the floors in the hotel and have all the happy hour you want  ) .. anyway, there's still plenty of sun, ,beach, water to enjoy even after your wait in line. Oh.. and before I forget .. when you have reserved your free palapas for the next day .. make sure you go down by 9:30am on that day and get the beach guys to unlock the chairs and palapas.. put you chair tags on them .. and go have a nice breakfast with the family. If you don't do this.. and show up at noon.. the free reserved palapas may be gone. Ok.. enough about that ...



I realized after my tripadvisor post that it was a huge run-on paragraph.anyway :hysterical:  . but the meat in there is this: *The day you arrive hit the palapa's reservation booth on the beach (again, main walkway.. follow around and hang right at volleyball court.. keep going veer to left and you'll see it). Ask them what they have available during the week(s) that you can reserve.  Front row is $15 and second row $10. There might be some free avail that weren't reserved they can assign you.  For the rest.. see the detail in quote above  *


----------



## krmlaw

ok. im going to pay to reserve whenever i can. i have no interest in waiting in line on my vacation


----------



## channimal

krmlaw said:


> ok. im going to pay to reserve whenever i can. i have no interest in waiting in line on my vacation



lol.. as my wife said (referring to me and my obvious glee to go sit by the hut in a queue), _"it takes a special kind of crazy"_ :hysterical:  We got lucky when we first arrived.  Linda had been holding a "reservation" for someone who said they were going to reserve #101 but they hadn't shown for 2 days.  Using all of my charming ways.. she was kind enough to allow us to get it.  So, we were kind of spoiled at the start. 

Like I said.. the key is to get down there asap.  In fact.. if you have to wait in the lobby for your room to be clean before getting in to it.. I'd recommend going down to the hut and checking on what's available.  Keep in mind, there is a one-day cool-off rule.  If you reserve for the first 2 days you have to wait a day before reserving the next 2.  That can be the pool day or you can go sit at the bench in line and meet other folks


----------



## enma

We are here at the Marriott Surf Club right now. Just love it here. We found a great new restaurant called Soenchi's that have a fixed meal price of $29 including an appetizer, main course, a dessert and a glass of wine. Great Aruban food. Highly, highly recommend the place.


----------



## krmlaw

wow that sounds GREAT!


----------



## dbmarch

How about any recommendations on dive operators / scuba sites?


----------



## hcarman

We have been to Aruba a couple of times.  We used Red Sail - they have a booth at the Surf Club.  However, their boat leaves from the Hyatt.  We also used Aruba Fly n Dive - they are located past the down town area but a free shuttle will pick you up.  And lastly, we went out with Mermaid Dive Center - pretty close to the Surf Club - I believe they also would pick you up.  
All the dive shops were nice, we based it on which dives they were doing, as we had some favorites that we really wanted to do.  One was the Renaissance Airplane wreck off the airport and the other was the Antilla?
On the last trip we discovered another dive shop - don't remember the name - but they had a freshwater pool there where they also had exercise classes, a large shop, and a bar and restaurant complete with a stocked pond and parrots.  They specialized in beach dives.

There are some other neat things off the beaten path - a butterfly garden, an ostrich and emu farm, and the wild donkey sanctuary.  If you go, ask Desiree for Thunder the donkey - I won a naming contest when he was a baby.  It was raining when we were on the island and he was grey - took after his Mom storm - so the name stuck.  All the proceeds go to the wild donkey sanctuary on the island.


----------



## DKT

We just got back from Surf Club, we loved the Bavaria restaurant, the staff was awesome and food was great. We had so much fun we went back the next day to watch the Germany soccer/football game. If you are picky about where you sit by the pool you need to go early and tag your chairs. People start going down to the pool around 6am, then sit there until 7a when they can then leave...you have to be back within 2hrs. We didn't have any problems getting seats at the beach, but we didn't care what row we were in. 

We also rented a car, it was really nice to be able to go to the grocery store, see the island, shop, etc.  We did the ABC jeep tour which was fun, and also went to Philips animal garden. The animals there are all rescue and Philip will take you around and tell you about them. 

The food there is excellent, we had awesome meals at Barefoot, Bingo Cafe, Linda's Pancakes, Gari & Wasabi, Taste of Belgium, Bavaria and Texas de Brazil.


----------



## sail27bill

krmlaw--Just returned from the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and had a wonderful time.  Rented a car for a few days and we definitely used it.  Traveling around the island, food shopping, going to restaurants--it was definitely worth the price.  We liked our day trip to Depalm Island.  Beach, snorkeling and all food included (plus drinks).  I mention this because it had a small waterpark that your 3 year old will definitely enjoy.  Lots of fun and Marriott gave us a 10% discount off the price ($108 with the discount for adults, don't remember the price for kids as it was an adult only trip).  You will definitely enjoy Aruba.  Just remember to bring tubes for the lazy river if you are staying at the Surf Club.  

Hope you have a wonderful trip.
Anita


----------

